# Overtightened hubs?



## moniepie (Aug 1, 2004)

I have a Giant TCR composite frame with Mavic Cosmos wheels, and the wheel does not spin like it should. I have had the bearings checked for grit or dirt and got a clean bill of health, I also had the hubs adjusted because it was a new bike and after a while the wheel felt loose. The wheel on my other "cheaper" bike spins great! does anyone have any advice?
Thanks


----------



## temoore (Mar 9, 2004)

Might get better response if you post under drivertrain/ wheels forum as this is really a wheel question, not a Giant question.


----------

